# 1ST DEBUT OF NEW BIGBOY AND HUDSON



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok so last sunday was the pouhkeepsie NY train show,we were asked to a display for them and this is what we came up with.
myself Pat Mccarty and Paul showed up on sat to set up the display, it took us almost 7 hours to do, i bought exrta carpet, made more exstonsions for the show witch turned out to be about a 25 by 75 ft spot.we put down a lot of track with 20ft curves on the out side for me to run on and 16.5 on the next loop and 8ft on the inner loop. i bought some prelit trees, i brought out for the 1st time some of eagle wings iron craft factorysbuildings, not painted yet but still looked great, kept hearing all day how big they were. Pat brought some builings and small trees for the layout, it end up lookin great i think. but now i had the chance to run my new bigboy w/ 53 cars in tow,also had a chance to do 5 more aristo heavyweights up, that makes 11 in tow with the newest hudson pulling them. Paul brought some aristo stuff for the 2nd track and Bill brought his e-8 and 4 usa passenger cars, we were able to get them to run on 8ft dia track. everything ran great and the show went over well we were a hit. not a lot of people have seen g scale in action, we got about 5 new people involved, we received so many questions it was unbelievable.cant begin to tell you guys what a fun day it was....here a couple of videos i made early in the morning before tons of people started showing up around 11 am.little dark but you get the ideal








Nick


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for continuing to share your videos Nick! That was one LONG heavyweight train there! I really like the look of the dark green heavyweights. 

You had quite a setup there I understand why it took you so long to set it all up. Wow. Keep the videos coming. I bet the folks really loved that USA Trains Big Boy.


Raymond


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Ray,
The bigboy and the hudson were a big hit people could not stop looking, and asking how much $ and were to get them. as to be exspected from USA they ran flawless all day brand new out of the box,the heavyweights ran well now after i converted the lighting to something that works rite and changed the wheels over to USA wheels. we backed that 53 car train into the sidings 3 times that day never once an issue, the kadees proved there worth that day, no derailments at all, just a fun day all the way around,and i even gave aristo a plug...







this kind of day is what trains are all about the fun, and no fustration.........
Nick..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yikes Nick you must be mellowing out to plug AC. Later RJD


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Way cool Nick!!...








That's great that folks were inquiring about where to purchase USA Trains!!
How are you transporting the Big Boy around??


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 11/18/2008 7:26 PM

How are you transporting the Big Boy around??




With a semi and forklift. LOL










Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

In fact, Nick sent me this photo and said they had a heck of a time getting up the hill to the front door of the place....











Raymond


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 11/18/2008 7:45 PM
In fact, Nick sent me this photo and said they had a heck of a time getting up the hill to the front door of the place....











Raymond


Ray, you should have seen the look on the guys face from the train show, when we showed up...he he he


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 11/18/2008 5:49 AM
Yikes Nick you must be mellowing out to plug AC. Later RJD


I must of been having a moment







!!!!!! just nice when everything works flawlesss he he he


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 11/18/2008 7:26 PM
Way cool Nick!!...








That's great that folks were inquiring about where to purchase USA Trains!!
How are you transporting the Big Boy around??





Chuck, these babys stay in there wood boxs for transporting, its the only safe way ive found to move them,plus i have become quite good at getting them in and out of there boxs quickly...he he he








Nick


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is Nick moving the BigBoy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w6ybcstoH0


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

i fixed the link for you Charlie... i knew someone was watching us unload...HE HE HE cant be to careful, someone may try to steal my bigboy....


----------

